# White chocalate cups



## link138 (Nov 23, 2007)

So for valentines day I'm making white chocolate cups, to fill with a Panna cotta for part of a dessert.

I have worked with chocolate a lot, but is there any special technique you guys use. I plan on just "painting" the inside of a muffin pan liner. But i want more of a shot glass look, any ideas?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Spread white chocolate on an acetate strip cut to the size you want. Join the ends of the strip together to form your "shot glass". The acetate should overlap a bit, so don't spread your chocolate out all the way to one of the ends. Use tape to keep the acetate together til the chocolate sets. Once the chocolate has set, peel off the acetate. Pipe white chocolate disks on parchment (or more acetate or a silpat) that are the same diameter as your "shot glass". Then glue your shot glass onto the disk with more white chocolate so your glass has a bottom.....and voila!:lips:


----------



## breadmeister2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Another suggestion:

Very small balloons. They may not resemble a shot glass but are easier to make. Balloons marketed as water balloons are smaller. Just blow up to the size you'd like, dip in tempered chocolate. When they are set, snip the balloon just below the knot. It will pull away from the chocolate, leaving you with a small cup. It is an easy way to make a lot of edible cups without a lot of headaches.

Good Luck


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

this idea is great I've done this also what I would use because we would do maybe 200 or so. taking a 2 to 3 " tall pvc pipe piece with a 1inch cut out on the sides to hold the acetate making it easy to form.


----------

